# ** Progress Pics ** Every 2 weeks **



## iryoku (Oct 31, 2003)

Here are most recent, I guess there really isnt a difference in my body 

Any comments welcome


----------



## matrix (Jan 30, 2004)

*hey jim*

hey dude watsup, 

    I just wanted to say I see a difference in week 2, you seem to have a more well developed back, I see more form in cut in it, It looks great compared to week 0, and there is a good accomplishement for only just 2 weeks.  I wanted to tell you I never quit working out, I'm still in the urge of doing it, gainging muscle and losin fat, I lost 10 pounds as of today this morning. I was 255, now I am 245.  I have before pics but no after pics, I will post pics of myself after 2 weeks, and already just looking at the mirror I see a total difference, so therefore I will continue to workout.  I just really wished you went to the gym with me in staten island man.. We'd be really pumpin like insane and do twice the body building from encouragement, its alot more fun to have a partner.  Also I got a CD for you I want to make, maybe we'll get together this weekend or something, I'll call you sometime.


----------



## katie64 (Jan 31, 2004)

Hey honey   I can see a difference too in week 2, your back is really showing some width and a bit more of a peak in your bi's, try and do your pics more similar to eachother, stand in the same place and use the same poses, it will help people see your progress better, which will also help them direct you better if you need or want some help.... good for you..

Matrix, good luck to you too


----------



## Vieope (Jan 31, 2004)

_Good Idea 

Don´t give up   _


----------



## P-funk (Jan 31, 2004)

what are you talking about no difference??  You are more muscular and you have tricep defentition in the second week....keep up the good work.


----------



## atherjen (Jan 31, 2004)

I agree your week 2 looks a bit more muscle coming out.. and hey REMEmBER its onyl been 2 weeks. takes time to notice a significant dif! Just stick to it!


----------

